# Reconstituting Peptides: A How-To Guide (Using GHRP-6 as a full example)



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

So you bought your peptides and you realize that they come in a small vial containing poder and have no idead how to get THAT into your body.

Every peptide comes in powder form, requiring you to reconstitute it in a solution that you can inject. The issue most people have with is is

A) What do I mix it with?

B) How much do I mix it with?

C) What is the dose after I have mixed it?​
*A) *Well first off, covering A, almost all peptides can safely be constituted with Bacetriostatic Water, which can be bought off of amazon very cheap. The exception to this being IGF variations, which an Acetic Acid solution is needed.

*B) *The amount you mix into the vial will always change the dose. When you understand it, its very VERY simple math. Every peptide contains a set amount within the bottle, and it will NEVER change no matter how much you add. So per say, we have a 5mg vial of GHRP. Now wether I add 1 or 3ml of bac water, the total solution will still hold 5mg. Every ml is divided into 10 sets off 100micrograms. 1,000micrograms= 1mg. Notice how your insulin syringe has 1-10 marked on it? That is to help you dose out in micrograms.
*
C) *Say we add 1ml to the 5mg of GHRP. This means that the total 1ml of solution = *5mg*. Not rocket science right? So simple division would tell us 1/2ml (or 5/10 on the syringe) will equal HALF of the total solution, so *2.5mg*. So 1/4 ml = 1.125mg and so on, until we get down to the 10ths where we want to be, finding that with 1ml added to the bottle, 1/10th of a ml = .5, or 500micrograms. This is a common yet slightly high dose for GHRP, so you could stay here and dose as is or you could add another ML to the bottle. This changes everything

Now when another ML is added you have 5mg suspended in 2ml of solution. That means *1ml= 2.5mg, *compared to it being 5mg above. Doing the same math, we find now that every 1/10th ml is equal to 250mcg, a much more manageable dose of GHRP.

And thats is! You now have your solution ready to be dosed out! Stick it in the fridge when not in use for good measures after you have constituted it 

-T


----------



## ctr10 (May 20, 2012)

good info!


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

So many threads always asking how, figured we needed one


----------



## Bbaked2029 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Thanks for Info **Question on Dosage of IGF-LR1***



TwisT said:


> So you bought your peptides and you realize that they come in a small vial containing poder and have no idead how to get THAT into your body.
> 
> Every peptide comes in powder form, requiring you to reconstitute it in a solution that you can inject. The issue most people have with is is
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info bro,very helpful and am very appreciative that you took the time to put it into such easy details to follow, thanks again! Also, can you tell me the normal dose of IGF-LR1 per injection and the frequency you inject the IGF-LR1? Seems to me you are very well informed on this subject and wanted to ask you after reading your post since some of the stuff I have read on the web all contradict themselves..... If don't have time or not allowed to answer question like that I understand, but felt like I needed to ask somone on the board who has knowledge on this subject. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated, I'm not getting any info from where got it and hard to trust the web when all the web pages say exact opposite of what the other site said so i had to ask, hope it is in the boundries as not needing source or anything but info on the usual/normal dosage and frequency of dosages of IGF-LR1 would be a great help. Also, is it safe to run HGH and IGF-LR1 at same time or is completely worthless waste to run both at sime time? I'm running Sust 250mg/ml every 7 days and Proviron tabs twice a day to keep e2 in check...... Would maybe the HGH be better to run while on PCT (Clomid already in possesion of) after cycle is complete? Again thanks for any help you may be able to pass along would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bbaked


----------



## nautica (May 23, 2013)

thanks a lot mate, i'm waiting for my vials now so you helped me in advance ;p


----------



## crowefoot (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks TwisT  for sharing  this info   for an old "dawg"    (62 yrs. young)  like me to learn some new tricks


----------



## skylermach10 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a question about the amount you should inject. The more concentrated the more that is wasted in a needle after injection. The more diluted the more that little medicine is wasted. The larger the syringe the more medicine is left in it after injection.  So you loosing some medicine in needle. Another person said the bw : peptide should be 1:2 because peptides are more stable in concentrated doses.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

so if I was to get a bottle of 2ml of ghrp-2 5mg bottle and added 2ml liquid to it,for my beginning cycle of the gh how often and how much should I run in order to see some fairly good results in fat loss and hardness. how long would you also say that bottle will last at an average dose,month or two weeks,to get some results.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

So what gage needle are you running,my water pics are 25/gage 3cc needle surenge BD  so what amount of water to powder are you thinking works best,more water or less?


----------

